# Any interest in a Humax DRT400 w/Lifetime?



## cjorgens (Jun 13, 2007)

I still have a working Series 2 Humax DRT400 DVR with DVD that has Product Lifetime Service on it. 
The unit is in original condition with no upgrades, although the top of the case does have some discoloration from using an inappropriate cleaning solution on it. 
We no longer use or need this DVR in our home and I would love to see it get some further use rather than sending it to the landfill. 
I will send it to anyone that is willing to just pay the shipping costs to get it there. 
Please let me know if you have questions or need more info. Thanks!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cjorgens said:


> I still have a working Series 2 Humax DRT400 DVR with DVD that has Product Lifetime Service on it.
> The unit is in original condition with no upgrades, although the top of the case does have some discoloration from using an inappropriate cleaning solution on it.
> We no longer use or need this DVR in our home and I would love to see it get some further use rather than sending it to the landfill.
> I will send it to anyone that is willing to just pay the shipping costs to get it there.
> Please let me know if you have questions or need more info. Thanks!


Just PM'ed you to ask if still available.


----------



## kb8kac (Apr 26, 2015)

can you tell me if this tivo is still available?
KB8KAc


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kb8kac said:


> can you tell me if this tivo is still available?
> KB8KAc


As it happens, I made arrangements to have it mailed to me couple of days ago.

Did you specifically want it for the DVD part or the lifetime part?


----------



## kb8kac (Apr 26, 2015)

unitron said:


> As it happens, I made arrangements to have it mailed to me couple of days ago.
> 
> Did you specifically want it for the DVD part or the lifetime part?


was wanting it for the lifetime part.
glad to see you saved it from the trash bin...
Kb8kac


----------



## cjorgens (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi All,

As Unitron mentioned, this unit has been sent off to him.

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kb8kac said:


> was wanting it for the lifetime part.
> glad to see you saved it from the trash bin...
> Kb8kac


Google

site:craigslist.org tivo

and adjust the seach tools for "past month" and "sort by date"

and see if there's a lifetimed S2 anywhere near you.

I saw a dual tuner going for $30 about a week ago.

Of course there are a lot of people on there who grossly overestimate the street value of S2s.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

What exactly is the value of a Humax with lifetime these days anyway? What good is it....except if you use a separate digital tuner? 

I also have a Humax DRT400 (with larger HD...so basically a DRT800) with lifetime. I reset it and put it on a shelf in my closet a few years ago. Been trying to decide what to do with it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

miketx said:


> What exactly is the value of a Humax with lifetime these days anyway? What good is it....except if you use a separate digital tuner?
> 
> I also have a Humax DRT400 (with larger HD...so basically a DRT800) with lifetime. I reset it and put it on a shelf in my closet a few years ago. Been trying to decide what to do with it.


There are still some cable companies offering analog cable.

There are still some people using the old NTSC-style 4:3 televisions.

Some people probably still utilize the DVD burning part as well.

Is your Humax lifetimed?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

miketx said:


> What exactly is the value of a Humax with lifetime these days anyway? What good is it....except if you use a separate digital tuner?
> 
> I also have a Humax DRT400 (with larger HD...so basically a DRT800) with lifetime. I reset it and put it on a shelf in my closet a few years ago. Been trying to decide what to do with it.


Some people still are using digital converter boxes, and the Humax works fine with those as long as you have the IR cables to control the Humax. The only problem I have found with the Humax is the remotes go bad so I have to use a regular remote, and they don't have the DVD controls on them. I use my Humax to watch DVDs from the library. I don't record with them anymore, but would if they had volleyball on broadcast TV anymore like they use to.

People do over price Series 2 lifetime on Craigslist, but even with very low prices Series 2 with lifetime rarely sell. I think I have sold one in over 2 years, and I have them on Craigslist most of the time for very cheap. Amazingly, people _do _pay as much a $100 for a Series 2 lifetime box on eBay!!

For some reason some people just don't want to record, or even time shift the TV programing or want to still use a VCR. I have tried to give free TiVos with lifetime to family and friends and none of them have taken me up on it. My brother is still using a VCR!!! And I see people at thrift stores still buying VCRs, and not just because they have old tapes to watch. And of course they have to be there to turn on the VCR to record, as the only converter box that will schedule recording times is rare and doesn't work that good.


----------

